# Goal for this year



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think my goal for this year should just be continued self-improvement and to build a good core friend group seeing as a lack a real friend group to fit in. I just spend most of my time floating around with no where to really call my friends.

Let's see how this goes and maybe i'll report into this thread every so often to compare to how I was doing last time.


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you can meet your goals and find a good group of friends! Look forward to hearing more about your success!!


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

do it!


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Update. So it's been about a month and half since I posted this thread.

I find myself with atleast some sort of friend group of atleast a group of people where I am known and people are atleast friendly to me. I'm still having troubles really connecting with people but that may just be something that is flawed about me and will never change. Only time will tell.


----------



## whatdapointyo (Mar 27, 2012)

Aaron0 said:


> Update. So it's been about a month and half since I posted this thread.
> 
> I find myself with atleast some sort of friend group of atleast a group of people where I am known and people are atleast friendly to me. I'm still having troubles really connecting with people but that may just be something that is flawed about me and will never change. Only time will tell.


Rome wasn't built in a day mate.

Fellow Melbournian


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Still going strong for this year. I think i'm really starting to develope a good core of friends. People have come and go from my life recently but these guys are still friends and I feel more a part of a group then before.


----------

